# I think she looks bred!?



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello! I am newer to goats. I think that one is bred but would like a more expert opinions plz.

This is my Nubian Gabby! The one I think may be bred.










This is my alpine Lily!










This is Daisy! She is a boer.










Sent from my SM-J327P using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Is Gabby developing an udder yet? Is her belly getting rounder? 

Has she been running with your buck(s)?


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> Is Gabby developing an udder yet? Is her belly getting rounder?
> 
> Has she been running with your buck(s)?


Yes, they are all in with Max our alpine buck! She seems like she's getting an udder. I think her belly is rounder.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How long have they been with the buck? Most Nubians are seasonal breeders, which means they cycle from about August to January, so if your doe is bred it is probably too early to tell.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> How long have they been with the buck? Most Nubians are seasonal breeders, which means they cycle from about August to January, so if your doe is bred it is probably too early to tell.


I got him n Lilly for Xmas, they've all been in same pen since.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> How long have they been with the buck? Most Nubians are seasonal breeders, which means they cycle from about August to January, so if your doe is bred it is probably too early to tell.


I thought Nubians were supposed to be year round breeders? I know mine has cycled every month since I got her.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Nubians, for the most part are seasonal breeders, however there are some that may cycle year round. Mine are all seasonal.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Not all Nubians are year round breeders. Mine aren't.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> I thought Nubians were supposed to be year round breeders? I know mine has cycled every month since I got her.


As the others said, most Nubians are seasonal breeders. 
You have a Mini-Nubian, right? If so, being half Nigerian Dwarf, she could have taken after the ND side (they are year-round breeders I believe).


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Here's some cuter pics of my goats!





































Sent from my SM-J327P using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all so pretty! 

Right now it is hard to tell if any of your does are bred, but please post updated pictures of them in a month or so! And if any of them start developing an udder, then that is usually a sure sign that they are pregnant.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> They are all so pretty!
> 
> Right now it is hard to tell if any of your does are bred, but please post updated pictures of them in a month or so! And if any of them start developing an udder, then that is usually a sure sign that they are pregnant.


Ok, thanks! I was really hoping they were.  I will post pics in another month.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, so...Gabby now has had white discharge few different times today, and her udder looks bigger than what it was


















Sent from my SM-J327P using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry for the bad pics, she was being difficult when I was trying to take pics, but she's been so sweet 

Sent from my SM-J327P using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

A cute pic just because!










Sent from my SM-J327P using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

tiny_tina78 said:


> Ok, so...Gabby now has had white discharge few different times today, and her udder looks bigger than what it was.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Goat Forum mobile app


Sounds like she is bred


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

She has been the sweetest thing, right beside me soon as I'm in there pen! This will be my first goat to have babies, I got my goats last summer!! I'm excited!! 

Sent from my SM-J327P using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, if she is developing an udder then she is either bred or she has a precocious udder. But I'm leaning towards pregnant.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

I sure hope she's preggers and it's not precocious udder, New thing to look up lol. 

Sent from my SM-J327P using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Happy kidding! My "pregnant" doe also has a white discharge!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

JK_Farms said:


> Happy kidding! My "pregnant" doe also has a white discharge!


Does she? Well happy kidding to you also!! This will be first babies born here so I'm excited!!

Sent from my SM-J327P using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I bet I know I was!!!! The kids are just the cutest!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, no new pics yet, but I think only one is pregnant, because one came into heat again, and the other one I havent seen her in heat but i think she really hates the buck! I'll have to get new pics of Gabby soon, but her bag is lil bigger and her belly has gotten pretty plump recently!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like you will have babies! If these are your first babies and your goats first kids, you'll want to make sure you are prepared for winter babies! Depending on you set up they can be a little more work to make sure they stay warm, depending on which part of PA you are in sometimes the winters can get chilly. 
How old are your does? Is your buck separated or do you have the ability to separate the mom and kids from him? 
I can't wait to see your kids, mine won't even get bred for another month! Gabby is very pretty =)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She does look like she's getting a baby belly!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes, I think so! You cant tell as good in that pic but shes lil bigger than that I'd say


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok this pic is from today, she doesnt seem to cooperate trying to get her pic taken amd it was sprinkling! She does have a bit of a belly.

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171005/d45b28663658dc99455f4282cf77a826.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171005/f555834c5592aef7dd484d7dcc89f5bc.jpg


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, she definitely looks bred to me... Have you felt her udder lately? It looks like it is developing for sure. 
That you will have babies within the next 1-2 months is my guess!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes, she has a small handful of an udder and Ive been wondering about how far. I was to new to goats and ive not caught her in a heat cycle, but i think a different setup next year, I dont like this guessing game!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They like to keep us guessing lol. Have you read the does' code of honor?


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They like to keep us guessing lol. Have you read the does' code of honor?


I had to look the doe's code of honor after you posted that and that was really good and the truth!!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

That is so exciting and she is super cute! If her udder is developing that is a really good sign. Have you tried feeling for babies? Usually by about Day 100 I can feel the babies kicking just in front of her udder to the right side!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice doe, yep, she is coming along nicely.


----------



## Rabun Farms Boer Goats (Oct 25, 2017)

She does look bred , I would say not to much longer now. Keep us updated.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you. I will keep updated, she doesnt seem.to be showing any signs of having the kid(s) anytime soon!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello all! Here is a pic i took today! Im hoping shes gonna have this kid soon!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd guess a month, month and a half.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, so Ive been watching Gabby, still no kid, but shes getting wider by the day it seems, and other night I thought my boer Daisy was in labor, didn't know she was pregnant, huat thought she was fat, well she hasnt had it yet, but shes huge, and














her vulva is puffy


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Daisy has a rwally big belly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

I noticed for last couple days both Gabby and Daisy are both getting bigger udders!! Hopefully not much longer now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming right along.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, is this mucus plug or starting labor??


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Could be her plug. How’s her udder looking?


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Getting pretty big


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

It could be either. How are her ligaments?


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Not sure, these are my first goats ive had, got them as babies, and im not real sure on rhe ligaments, ive been trying to feel them but think I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

The brown goat i posted a pic of udder 3 days ago and id say its lil bigger since then, not real easy to see with all the hair tho.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks like she put herself in yhe corner! She looks so uncomfortable and she has yet to even lay down tonight. Poor Daisy


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

poor girl pressing her head on things is a sign of labor


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh, I didn't know that! Then I'm hoping she's gonna have it soon!!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

let hope for two smaller doelings


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes definitely! I've been worried about if its one big one.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Do you have a recinte belly pic that you could post


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

No i don't, shes not very cooperative when i start takin pics, i can try to get one tomorrow, dont think my crappy phone would take decent one in dark


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

tiny_tina78 said:


> No i don't, shes not very cooperative when i start takin pics, i can try to get one tomorrow, dont think my crappy phone would take decent one in dark


May my phone join the crappy camrea club and my good camera is about to bite the dust


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like babies soon. 

How are things today?


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

No babies yet. Shes been eating fine, so who knows how long!!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Only pics i could get today so far shes laying down.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

And I really think she may be laughing at me in these pics lol!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

She is so cute! Hope for babies soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, she is so cute.

Look ma, you want a good pic, here it is, LOL.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you! Guess shes being a ham today!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a funny girl. I hope she goes SOON for you!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Still no babies but today Daisy has kinda like a string of goop on her so im hoping soon!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What a cutie pie! I love that smile!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking closer.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes I'm hoping soon, I'm ready to pull my hair out! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, still no babies from either of my does, but wow, i never knew there udders could get so big, they are huge!!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

This is my nubian Gabby

















This is Daisy my boer


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Daisy looks slightly closer than Gabby


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thats what I thought a week or 2 ago before the udders got huge....now I'm just beating my head off the wall, definitely gonna try to get due dates next year!! This is sure frustrating....especially thinking how long ago I thought Daisy was in labor....lol.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They look close!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

I sure hope so! How close do you think? I have no clue at this point!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I would say at most 3 weeks, but it looks like it will be closer to 1-2.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They look closer than 3 of my does (due date Jan. 16th & 17th), but I think mine are just super slow in the udder department.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, thank you! I appreciate it, I've been fretting over this for months...lol.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, Miss Daisy is really acting different last couple days n i just checked on her and is this the discharge everyone talks about?


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Probably her mucous plug.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Probably her mucous plug.


How long can it be until she would kid?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

It is different with each doe. Not all, but most of mine lose their mucus plug 2-3 weeks before kidding. 
It looks like your girl doesn't have much longer to go!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, she is usually loves attention and to be petted n stuff, well not no more!! She is sure moody last 2 days! I checked her udder n she horned me, which kinda hurt, earlier i tried to pet her and she acted like she was going to get me with her horns again, definitely doesn't want messed with!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They can have a lot of random mood swings during pregnancy 

If she starts/keeps on seriously trying to get you with her horns though, you might want to nip that in the bud with a squirt bottle.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They can have a lot of random mood swings during pregnancy
> 
> If she starts/keeps on seriously trying to get you with her horns though, you might want to nip that in the bud with a squirt bottle.


Yes I am figuring out the mood swings! Yeah I'll watch for the horns, she never ever has done that before, so we shall see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is getting closer, but they can lose the mucus plug here and there, for a long period of time. Before kidding.

All you can do is watch her.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> She is getting closer, but they can lose the mucus plug here and there, for a long period of time. Before kidding.
> 
> All you can do is watch her.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, today we have more discharge, really hoping its not much longer


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

She looks really close!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh my gosh! Her udder is huge!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on babies.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

She was very close! Just checked on her and she was starting to push, so pics will follow at some point. My daughters have gymnastics...so I'm gonna miss iy anyway! But my boyfriend is on duty to watch her!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations!! Bucklings/doelings/one of each?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!! Congrats, they're adorable


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks! Not sure yet, I am not home yet! When i asked what they were he said didnt know yet n thatshe was to busy lickin them off!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone! One doeling and one buckling! Jack and Jill (the coop is on a hill!) First babies born here.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Yay! They look really big.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Do they, im new to this, but i think they arw decent size, i shoulda weighed them, they are 1/2 boer n 1/2 alpine.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

You could weigh them in the morning and it will still be close to birth weight.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah i figured thats what I'd do. I'm in love n Daisy is veing really attentive to them .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Went to feed goats this morning and Jack was dead. Now we're thinking that they are not eating enough, so we milked Daisy and are trying to bottle feed but Jill does not want any part of it, I can get her to latch on to her moms teat, she'll suckle for a few mins at most and then shes done. Does that seem like enough? Or i wonder is she eating more often when im not up there? Daisy seems to be caring for her, seems to let her eat when she latches on. A whole new set of worries since they were born!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

Feel her belly, is it full, semi full or empty?
Is she crying out like she is not satisfied or content?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh. So sorry about Jack.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry! What a terrible experience! 
Best of luck with Jill and your other two expecting mommas!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry you lost him


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks! Yeah definitely a bad first experience, im glad she had twins tho cuz at least she still has one.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> I am so sorry.
> 
> Feel her belly, is it full, semi full or empty?
> Is she crying out like she is not satisfied or content?


Her belly isnt like sticking out, and shes very content. She walks around quite a bit, so I think she may be eating smaller portions at a time and maybe eating more often. She is the smaller one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to weigh her daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. A fish scale is cheap and easy to use.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

This is Jack!










This is Jill!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m so sorry that you lost Jack.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Sweet, sweet, babies. So sorry about Jack. I know that's heart breaking.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you everyone. So easy to start in the coulda shouldas, but I won't do that. I have enough to keep my mind occupied!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> You need to weigh her daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. A fish scale is cheap and easy to use.


Oh ok. I have a scale I can use. Definitely need to do that. Thank you, that is a good idea.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is your other pregnant doe doing?


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Doing good, no signs of going into labor anytime soon.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello!

Miss Gabby had that discharge this morning, and now I believe her water broke, cuz shes had a bit of liquidy type stuff coming out. So hopefully not long now!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She looks very close. So exciting!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is she doing?


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> How is she doing?


She is pawing n moving all the straw everywhere and has been arching her back alot.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

I guess it wasnt her water breaking, but she is still having quite a bit of clearish amberish color, i didnt see that type of discharge on Daisy but I know they are different! No baby yet, but shes up n down n wow that straw is sure getting pushed every which way! Of course she waits til its freezing out to have it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With that amber goo long clear tube discharge(streaming), a doe is getting ready to kid.
I expected to see kids already, which should of happened yesterday.
Pawing is nesting, to have her babies.

I would wash up, put on a new surgical glove and check her with 2 fingers gently. See if she is open.

When their water breaks, you will see a big wet spot, which has a slimy goo in it, not just the pee look.
If she breaks her water in front of you, she may squat like peeing but splash out a big gooey wet mess. Then lick it, then flipping up her lip.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, i meant in my last post that it was a clear, not amberish in color, ive been looking stuff up all day, and i realize it wasnt the water breaking, wasnt in front of me, just when i was seeing tge clear discharge it seemed quite a bit, the following pic is not my goat, but looks exactly like hers! Would it still be a good idea to have to go in to check her? Never had to do that yet and rather not unless needed.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Heres a more flattering pic of her!!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Anything?


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Nope! And I'm trying to figure out how to examine her, how and what im looking for amd now I'm not finding anything on that! Im so afraid to do something wrong n hurt her. I got my fiancee watching her close, and he was trying to get ahold of someone with goats that may know.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

This might help you.
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, thamk you thank you! I sitting at gymnastics with my daughter, i will read it now. When I wasn't looking for it, I seen all kinds of info, when I need it I couldnt find much on it.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

That had a bunch of good info! I feel really stupid, I just figured out what color amber is....lmao! (It's sure not red!) Good lord im gonna be totally gray by time these 3 goats kid!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I forgot about your third pregnant goat! Do you think she’ll kid anytime soon?


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, someone is on there way to look at Gabby! So hopefully we'll figure something out soon! Im still here another 1/2 hour at gymnastics. Her udder seems like its just started to form, i hope not for lil while!


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

This is Daisy and lil Jill! She is a week old today! Love how playful they are!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Jill is such a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That discharge says babies soon.

Glad someone is going to check on her.

Let us know.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello. I'm sorry I haven't updated in so long. We had a friend come check her, they tried helping to get the baby out, which they said was not alive, they couldnt get it out, it was stuck behind her pelvic bone. Not sure what happened but she said she was so small, to small to push it out. That poor goat was sure in pain. By time we found a vet that would come out, she was in bad shape and full of infection. She passed away. That really tore me up. She was my favorite goat. The baby was starting to rot and she only had one in there. Thank you everyone for all your help. First birth of the goats I actually could be here for and I sure didnt think I was gonna lose my goat.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh no I so sorry! I have had something very similar happen to one of my girls.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh, I am so sorry you lost her.  (((hugs)))


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you guys! It really helped for me to go out to the baby we do got and shes decided I'm her human jungle gym!! They are so darn adorable! Kinda like my goat therapy.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Goat therapy is wonderful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry. 

Glad being a play station helps.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I was just thinking of y'all! How's it going?


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Going good! Been busy! Got 3 new bottle







babies lil over a month ago!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, they are so cute! I love the white/cream colored one!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## tiny_tina78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks! That would be Rose! I have a soft spot cuz she reminds me of the white Nubian I lost.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!


----------

